# A little CA help needed ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How do you guys clean excess CA out of the INSIDE of the tubes after you have put them in the blanks?

On the biggies, I have to use bushings that are stair-stepped and almost all the time they won't insert into the tube until I spend a looooonnng time scraping glue scraps off the inside of the tubes with a small pen knife...

Anybody got any other suggestions.. I ruin a lot of pens by forcing the bushing into the tube with the knurled nut on the mandrel. and then when I get all finished with the pen..can't get the dammed bushing out.

Gotta be an easier way......Gracias...sad2sm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the barrel trimmer I use has a cutting edge, it works on 7mm, found a image of two different sizes
I have the trimmer that you can change the head for different blanks

If it's just on the edges when inserting the tube into the blank, then you can take a knife to cut it off when dry. Just put it in and twist


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have a small piece of brass rod that I wrap sand paper around. A few strokes inside the tube and its done. Works good on smaller kits too, like 7mm, when the cap is too tight on the transmission.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

barrel trimmer shaft (though you'd need a different shaft for each size of pen)

or go to Harbor Freight and get a set of transfer punches.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Try plugging the tube with wax before you insert it. I sometimes use bees wax ans melt it then pour it out and let it setup. Then just punch the end of the tube on it. That plugs that end. But I also don't use anything to put the tube into the blank except my hands. Thats why I have glue fingers all the time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I use a trimmer like Bill's but sometimes it doesn't remove all the glue or there might be a small burr in the tube so I keep a small round file by the lathe and use it to ream out any rough spots.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don't use a 1/4" bit to clean a 7mm out!!!!!
DAMHIKT


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thank you...thank you..Gents.. Several good ideas here. I use the barrel trimmer on 7 mm..but would need at least a dozen different sized shafts for the biggies.. Possibly could stick closest size in and rock around on drill press.. Like the sandpaper on a tube idea..might try that on the drill press as well.. Bobby..i hear ya on 'sticky'..the wax sounds like a great idea, but I HATE getting CA all over me..LOL...
SC..i dunno what transfer punches are..but I will before this AM is over. LOL
Reading all these ideas got me to thinking (finally).. I keep my Dremel set up and plugged in to widen rifle clip holes with a conical sander bit.. Bet I could stick a drum sander bit on that sucker...

Thanks for the info..old brain needs a 'jar' now and then...jim:biggrin:


edit.. EUREKA !!..just came to me.. gonna try putting the dremel drum sander bit in the drill press.. Always lookin' for the easy way out..LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I would be very careful doing any sanding Jim. Those tubes are meant to be tight and you may take off a bit of brass causing your pen parts to slip out.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I would be very careful doing any sanding Jim. Those tubes are meant to be tight and you may take off a bit of brass causing your pen parts to slip out.


agreed, bet the brass is softer than the CA

get a good idea, build it and they will buy

the inside of the tubes are not sanded, so the CA would not want to stick, once the edge is cut, then it should just pop off (small knife blade will work)


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Foolproof method: Use plumber's putty from home depot to plug the tube. Cheap, easy to get, and is not messy at all. Then, once the tube is glued in, use an exacto knife to remove the plug and "cut" out any extra CA.


----------

